# What Do The languages Sound Like?



## Diamond Cross (Jun 30, 2010)

Has anybody ever tried to make a recording of any type about what the different standard languages of Dungeons And Dragons and the settings sound like?

For example, I'd be very curious to hear what Dwarvish sounds like as well as Draconian from 3e.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 30, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> For example, I'd be very curious to hear what Dwarvish sounds like



 Like English, but with a bad Scottish accent.



Diamond Cross said:


> as well as Draconian from 3e.



 Draconic? That sounds like English but louder, and with growly sounds thrown in.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## the Jester (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never made a recording, but I have given this a good amount of thought. 

Male dwarven names, for instance, always begin with a "hard" sound- K, Z, D, TH like in "The" (not as in "think"), etc. A dwarf named something like Wendall would be the equivalent of a human boy in high school named Sissy Little Bitch. Dwarven is fairly guttural, full of hard sounds. A good Dwarven speaker uses a strong, regular rhythm when he talks. The Dwarven language follows its rules of syntax exactly; there are no irregular verbs or other weird corner cases. The language is also strictly regulated by the dwarven elders, and it is a curious example of a "living dead tongue", where many of its concepts and terms are obsolete. Every century, each dwarven thanedom assembles a council of elders that makes recommendations for new words that should be allowed into the language, then one representative will travel to other thanedoms collecting feedback and, eventually, votes; but the process usually takes decades to approve a new word. 

Draconic is a very sibilant tongue, full of "S", "SH", "CH", "SS" (subtly different from "S" and hard for non-native speakers to get right), "Z", "KS", "TS", "PS" and other similar sounds, as well as a number of hisses that have no real human equivalent (although we could probably hack up a recognizable approximation if we spoke the language). It has an extraordinary depth of vocabulary that short-lived races can only begin to learn, including whole tenses that imply vast sweeps of time. Only ancient dragons and their ilk are truly proficient speakers of Draconic. Because it is the tongue of dragons, much of the language involves glorifying the speaker. Tenses conjugate pronouns or nouns rather than verbs, for instance, and it is literally impossible to utter a sentence in Draconic with an unclear subject.


----------



## Iron Sky (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never really thought about it in D&D, but back when I ran Star Wars, I'd make up a little one-line "Language guide" for each race I made up.  For example:

_Trassians_: Lots of -eth and -uth sounds, a's are long, flowing sentences
_Bentari_: Voice masks in normal atmosphere(cup hand over mouth), long nnn sounds in pauses between words, lots of "cut off" words ending in chk, nk, etc.

That way I could glance at it and if aliens were talking Trassian, I could come up with something that sounded similar to what the Trassians sounded like last time.  It was great for me because it bothers me when I'm not consistent and it really helps for immersion.

If some of the players spoke the language and others didn't, I'd say what it sounded like, then tell the players that spoke the language what the alien said or jot it down on something for them to read.

You could do similar with D&D languages without much difficulty.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Jun 30, 2010)

I generally just use (very hacked forms of) real world languages for each of the races and their dialects, as well as freely rip off Tolkein, Star Trek, etc.  Then I can just use google translate & its pronunciation tools.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 30, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Like English, but with a bad Scottish accent.




I try to make my Dwarves sound more Russian to try and break that cliche.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jun 30, 2010)

Dwarves really ought to sound like Icelanders, as that's as close to Old Norse as you're going to get, but no one ever seems to want to do that. (Of course, there probably aren't many gamers who speak Icelandic who don't live there!) Common, of course, sounds exactly like whatever form of English you happen to use normally.


----------



## Meatboy (Jun 30, 2010)

Not often will I go to the trouble of "making up" language on the spot typically when I DM and the characters can't understand a language it goes like this...

DM: do any of you speak drwavish?
PCs: No....
DM: ok the angry looking dwarf points at you and shouts something in his gutteral tongue.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 30, 2010)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Dwarves really ought to sound like Icelanders, as that's as close to Old Norse as you're going to get, but no one ever seems to want to do that. (Of course, there probably aren't many gamers who speak Icelandic who don't live there!) Common, of course, sounds exactly like whatever form of English you happen to use normally.




Make them sound kind of like Eric on True Blood...


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 30, 2010)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Dwarves really ought to sound like Icelanders, as that's as close to Old Norse as you're going to get ...




Yeah, that would work.  See if you could find some Icelandic TV clips on You Tube, and just use the audio.

For another source of written versions, or true sounding recordings, Old English is mostly mutually understandable with Old Norse.  Look for recordings of Old English being spoken also.  Don't let the "English" part of it fool you, Old English is unintelligable to modern speakers and readers of English.


----------



## circadianwolf (Jul 1, 2010)

I personally use Hebrew for Dwarven. *shrug*

Old English would be pretty hilarious (though mostly because I know Beowulf nerds that speak it).


----------



## senna (Jul 1, 2010)

My Dwarves speak German for the most part, with a few Russian cues here and there, i play one named Erbeck Dracheneisen.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 1, 2010)

the Jester said:
			
		

> A good Dwarven speaker uses a strong, regular rhythm when he talks.




This sentence has instilled in me an irresistible compulsion.

I must now play a rapping dwarf.
[sblock=You are now about to witness the strength of dungeon knowledge]
_
Straight outta Iron Mountain,
Crazy goblinkilla named Steel Cube
From a gang called Beardz With Attitude.
When I need one, got a ten-ton,
swing the hammer down and beat on everyone.
You too, boy, if you f*ck with me!
Town guard are gonna hafta come and get me
off yo hide. That's how I'm goin' out
For the goblin tunnelf*ckers that's showin' out.
Gobbies start to mumble, they wanna rumble,
Mix 'em up and cook 'em in a pot like halfling gumbo.
Goin' off on a tunnelf*cker like that,
wit' a mallet that's comin' up yo ass.
So give it up smooth.
Ain't no tellin' when I'm down for a jack move.
Here's a murder rap to keep you wit us,
with a dark record like Dark Lord Orcus.
The two-handed maul is a tool.
Don't make me act the tunnelf*ckin fool.
Me you can go toe to toe, no maybe
I'm knockin gobbies out tha box, daily,
yo weekly, monthly and yearly,
until them dumb tunnelf*ckers see clearly
that I'm down with the capital I-M-T.
Gob, you can't f*ck with me!
So when I'm in your neighborhood, you better duck,
Cuz Steel Cube be crazy as f*ck!
As I leave, believe I'm stompin
but when I come back, boy, I'm comin straight outta Iron Mountain
_
[/sblock]


----------



## MacMathan (Jul 1, 2010)

Dwarves are usually Scots, Russian or German accents depending on what region they come from IMC. I can always picture them or Duergar mining while pounding out the rhythms of Du Hast.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBkqYmaAE2Y]YouTube - ramstein- du hast.[/ame]


----------



## amerigoV (Jul 1, 2010)

I figure them Draconians/ Dragonborn sound like this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9oyr_MKABY]YouTube - Muppets- Swedish Chef[/ame]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 1, 2010)

Diamond Cross said:


> ... as well as Draconian from 3e.



It's exactly like Draconian from 4E--only less balanced.


----------



## Ravilah (Jul 1, 2010)

On the first day of my current campaign (a year ago) we had a player new to Dnd playing a dwarf cleric. Somebody told him that dwarfs have a Scottish accent and he said, "I can't do a Scottish accent. All I can do is a southern drawl." So at that moment it was decided that dwarfs had various southern accents, ranging from "plantation owner" to "texas cowpoke" depending on their clan. 

This was revolutionary for my game, in terms of dwarfs anyway. The accents led us to visualize them as cowboys or good-old-boys rather than quasi-vikings or Gimli-clones, which put a very different spin on their culture and their motivations. It's been awesome. (By the way, we're all from Georgia, so none of us get offended by any of this.)

So I've since decided that Eladrin talk like Russians and Dragons talk like Oxonian Brits. It gives the Eladrin that exotic yet cold and aloof feel, and Dragons come across as hoity-toity but incredibly intelligent.


----------



## NMcCoy (Jul 1, 2010)

I actually spent last night working on a writeup for Draconic in the campaign I'm in (I'm playing a Dragonborn) - the official WotC "alphabet" didn't feel quite right to me, so I decided that that's the old/formal writing system and devised a new "modern draconic" script that's more suitable for writing with a pen rather than claws. Of course, this led me into speculative research on dragonborn phonotactics and so on... I decided, for example, that Draconic would probably lack bilabial plosives (P and B), and on the other hand could have snorting or hissing sounds as consonants. All in all it turned out to be a rather fun project.


----------



## Jools (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a lot of fun with Drow in our game. Welsh is one of the two languages Tokien based Elvish on and DnD has particularly embraced this with the Drow (many Drow names are Welsh, Drizzt's panther etc etc). So Drow must clearly speak in a lilting Welsh accent. The best part of this is that two consecutive "L"s are pronounced as a voiceless lateral fricative, completely changing the pronunciation of Lloth to something utterly monstrous and demonic. It all adds up so nicely I'm starting to think that maybe someone intended that way!


----------



## Wepwawet (Jul 1, 2010)

My take on D&D languages:

Common: Whatever your language and accent is.
Draconic: German accent. It's a bit sibillant, and you know, nazis.
Dwarven: The typical scottish accent. If you're scottish it probably doesn't work
Elven: French. I think the stereotype is similar to french people and elves 
Giant: hm... there's giant? Well, just speak as loud as you can (you know, 'cause they're big)
Supernal: An angelical choir sounds in the background, anytime you speak
Abyssal: Speak like goth singers. If your throat can handle it.
Deep Speech: Russian?
Goblin: For me they sound like the old ugly witches from children's movies.
Primordial: This one's interesting. I imagine it as several people speaking at once. Or Saruman at the top of his tower invoking that storm on LotR.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2010)

Jools said:


> voiceless lateral fricative



Also a great name for a band...


----------



## tuxgeo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wepwawet said:


> My take on D&D languages:
> 
> Common: Whatever your language and accent is.
> Draconic: German accent. It's a bit sibillant, and you know, nazis.
> ...



Personal preferences: 
Dwarven: Old Norse
Elven: Finnish
Supernal: [angelic choir, as quoted] 
Abyssal: Several people speaking at once
Deep Speech: White noise, with the meaning found in the pitch and tonal changes and rhythms
Goblin: Tolkien's Black Speech
Primordial: Mouth music imitating an orchestra -- mostly instruments with variable pitch, such as violins and tympani, bowed handsaw, washtub bass, triangles, gong, but also wooden blocks and tubular bells. (Imitating _that_ verbally should be difficult.)


----------



## Wik (Jul 1, 2010)

You know, I never really think much about what the languages sound like, except in general terms - dwarvish uses hard consonants and is very multisyllabic (I would say like Sumerian), elvish is designed to be musical with many nuances, halfling is a pidgin of other languages, etc.  

Instead, I like to think of the history of the languages, and how they are related to one another - how phrases are adopted by one culture by another, and how names are constructed, etc.  

I'm also very interested in how the languages portray thoughts and ideas.  I was an anthropology student, and linguistic anthropology is FASCINATING.  A lot of people think languages are just a way to communicate, but they are actually a way of viewing the world around you.  if your culture does not have a word for something - say, an emotion - it may have a hard time understanding said emotion.  But what about verbs, adverbs, and the like.  Do they come before the noun, or after?  We might say "red chair" but other languages see the object as more important - "Chair red".  

A bit more to the point, some languages are vague (Russian - I believe - only has the word "Arm" - "Finger", "Hand", "Wrist" are all covered by the same word in common usage).  Others can get remarkably precise (the oft-repeated but untrue "three hundred words for yellow snow").  Knowing these little bits about the language, to me, is much more interesting than what it sounds like (since the PCs will probably just substitute their own preconceptions anyway).  

Languages can also reinforce the history of your setting.  As an example, from my own campaign:

When the Imperial Tief nobles ruled over the Kaellian Empire, they spoke "high imperial", which was the language of the nobility, and a "lower imperial" which was the language of the lower classes and the "Common Tongue".  While the languages were very similar (one could understand the other), the high imperial had elongated nouns which changed depending on the usage of the sentence (ie, like modern-day french).  The lower imperial tongue, meanwhile, shortened many of these words, and compounded small words together to widen meanings (as in English).  

Meanwhile, the numerous mercenaries in the kingdoms spoke their own languages, and used a pidgen to speak Lower common (which was easier to understand).  This meant that there was a so-called "army language", which was lower imperial mixed with various goblin tongues.  While all this was going on, the High Imperial language began to borrow from Fiendish lexicons, as the Tief nobles made deals with Devils.

When the Kaellian empire fell, those who were not cursed into Tiefling form fled the onslaught of devils and daemons, to the Shattered Isles (an island chain).  Most of the survivors were slaves of various races, and Lower Imperial turned into "Slave Speak" - a mixture of "Lower Imperial" and the foreign languages of slave races.

Now, the common tongue is "Slave Speak", with a few borrowed phrases from dwarven merchants and Eladrin diplomats.  The mercenary armies of the various Kaellian hold outs speak an updated form of Army Speak.  Tieflings speak High Imperial, that has a very demonic cast to it - but they also know Slavespeak, because it's in common usage.  

I generally find, when you start thinking like this, it really helps your campaign take shape in a way that "what does it sound like?" really doesn't.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2010)

Wik said:


> I generally find, when you start thinking like this, it really helps your campaign take shape in a way that "what does it sound like?" really doesn't.



Totally agree.  I've gone a similar direction with languages and linguistics in my campaign.  To whit:  http://modular-dnd-setting.wikispaces.com/Language
[sblock]Dungeons & Dragons has some assumptions about languages that, frankly, I find somewhat insulting as an amateur linguist. Be that as it may, as a principle of game design, they've probably done pretty well. So, I'm hoping to hit a middle ground; not make an absurdly simply linguistic picture, yet not add tons of needless complexity to the mix either.

The following languages can be found throughout the setting as described in these pages (note; the setting is explicitly much bigger than described in these pages, hence this linguistic picture is merely a snapshot of a geographically constrainted local area.)

*Terrasan*: This is the official language of the Terrasan Empire (surprising, I know) and as such is widely spoken in all the areas of the map shown on this site. In origin, it is based on the southern shores of the Mezzovian Sea, and it is there that its penetration is most thorough. That said, since no land shown on the map has failed to undergo a fairly severe "Terrasification" culturally, this is a common trade language, at least, if not native language of most people in the area.

_Real life similarities_: Most place and people names here come from this language. To represent this, I've used mostly Occitan and Catalan names and words, with a few that I draw or manually revise from Romanian, Spanish and various Italian and other Romance languages as well, such as Sardinian, Asturian, Aragonese, Piedmontese, Corsican, Sicilian, etc.

*North Terrassan (Balshatoi): *The Terrasan Empire was cobbled together over the course of many generations, and from many cultures. The northern rim of the Mezzovian Sea was originally populated by a completely different cultural group. Due to the many years that they have been part of the Empire, their language had largely faded, to be used only by lower classes (particularly, isolated rural populations) and scholars who read the ancient records of the region. As the strength of the Empire has faded in recent decades, however, North Terrassan has undergone a bit of a linguistic renaissance. More and more people of the northern cities: Razina, Iclezza and their surrounding lands, are trying to reclaim the language and bring about its greater prominence. This effort is still nascent; a person who speaks only Terrassan and not North Terrassan will get along fine in these cities, although more and more certain officials, merchants and others will view them as worthy of scorn or even resentment for attempting to "stamp out" their own native culture. Despite the name, North Terrassan is related to Terrassan only by way of geography. Linguistically the languages bear little resemblances that aren't obvious recent borrowings.

_Real life similarities_: Names in North Terrassan can be picked from Scandinavian and Slavic namelists, particularly Old Norse and Polish or Russian.

*Common*: Common in this setting is not like Common in a typical D&D setting. Common is a patois or Creole type language formed from Terrassan and various other substrate languages, and it has never achieved anything like a legitimate status. Although a few people write glosses and other short passages in various alphabets, especially Terrassan, this is merely an accomodation; Common actually has no written form at all. Speaking in Common is certainly possible over a wider audience than Terrassan, but it is limited in what it can convey; it lacks the robustness of a naturally occuring language.

_Roleplaying note_: Realistically, anyone roleplaying in this setting can use Common to get by (although there is no written form of it) without any penalties. For added flavor, anyone trying to conduct any social skill check (Diplomacy, Bluff, Intimidate, etc.) in Common takes a -2 penalty due to the simplistic and sparse nature of speaking in Common.

*Kvuustu*: Kvuustu (or Cavusto) is a language that originates in the northeast corner of the map, and is most closely associated with the orc population. It's too simplistic to simply say that Kvuustu is the equivalent of the orc language, however; many humans who live in proximity to that area speak Kvuustu as their native language as well. Many scholars believe that this language was once much more widespread over this area, long before the rise of the Terrassan Empire, and that ironically it was humans from the shores of the Mezzovian Sea who first brought an ancient form of this language to the orcs... who now bring it back with their foederati army legions and settlements. Many orcs who are recently arrived in the Empire speak only this language, or at best, Kvuustu and Common. Kvuustu does have an ancient written form, but today few people can use it and most native speakers are illiterate.

_Real life similarities_: I actually have a word generator program, with custom parameters, that generate my Kvuustu words. It is notorious amongst Terrassans for its difficult consonent clusters and long "doubled" vowels, as well as having fewer phonemes than some other languages. In fact, the more difficult consonent clusters compensate for this lack of phonemes, so that k-, kv-, ksv-, etc. serve as different letters from each other, effectively.

*Kurushi*: The language of the Kurushat khaganate, this language is commonly known by its association with the hobgoblins, who speak it as a native language. Unlike Kvuustu, this language is quite cultured, and the hobgoblins themselves can claim to have a growing, vibrant, powerful state that is a legitimate rival to Terrasa and other states in the region. In any case, Kurishi has a rich literary history, at the very least, and its use, especially on the southern rim of the Mezzovian, is fairly commonplace.

_Real life similarities_: If the Terrassan empire is often compared loosely to Rome, then the Kurushi have to be compared loosely to the Sassanian Persians, at least in terms of role in the setting, if not actual linguistic similarity. The fact that the goblins who remain here are isolated from their motherland, and have been for a long time, does not mean that they have forgotten their heritage. Although many serve as foederati for Terrassa, their primary allegiance is to themselves. The names I've created for Kurushat are often Leigh Brackett Martian names that have been modified and malformed to scrape the serial numbers off. In addition, a pseudo-Asian vibe has been applied to some names, although this is too vague and generic to be binned to any specific Asian culture.

*Sylvan*: This language comes from the woods and wilderness areas on the western borders of the Empire, and is still common amongst the rural mining towns in Caurs Mountains and the woodlands of the southern Bisbal Forest especially along the banks of the Erau River. Because many Imperial citizens only know it from the shifters who live in that region, it is informally called "shifter" or Vucari by many. Another branch of this language exists deep in the Shifting Forest, but since the inhabitants of those lands are extremely xenophobic and don't maintain relationships of any kind (other than "kill on sight") with their neighbors, this dialect has diverged from that spoken in the Caurs region significantly.

_Real life similarities_: Most Sylvan names are ones that I've grabbed from namelists from Georgian (the country, not the state in the southeastern United States) and Turkish. I might have grabbed a few Abhkhaz names just for fun as well.

*Qizmiri*: This language came from across the ocean with the jann. The version of Qizmiri today is heavily influenced by a substrate language of the humans who lived there, who spoke a language distantly related to Terrasan. That language is now extinct, and everyone from Qizmir speaks Qizmiri.

_Real life similarities_: Most names and words from Qizmiri are borrowed and adapted from either Farsi or Arabic, and should have a similar "feel" to those languages.

*Tarushan*: Tarushan is mostly a substrate language of the northern reaches of the map, distantly related to North Terrasan. It's mostly extinct except as a source of ancient inscriptions, placenames and loanwords. However, it does remain an active and vibrant language in one region: Tarush Noptii. It is speculated that it is the original native language of the Primogenitor vampires. The linguistic conservatism of effectively immortal creatures has ensured that it remains mostly as it was many generations ago, and today Tarushan is one of the most archaic and conservative languages in the region.

_Real life similarities_: Tarushan names are borrowed from Hungarian.

*Infernal*: This is the primary language spoken by those from the Realms Outside, although myriad other tongues exist amongst this diverse breed as well. In addition, this is the language of magic, so a smattering of it, at least, is known by any practitioner of the arcane arts. True fluency in this language, on the other hand, is almost impossible for any mortal to achieve. However, in the waning days of Baal Hamazi, it was seen as a sign of distinction to be a native speaker of this language, as much as possible, and many noble families taught it to their sons and daughters before they could learn another more practical language, and spoke it in the home as much as possible. Many of the placenames and personal names in the successor states to Baal Hamazi remain in this language.

_Real life similarities_: Most of the names are borrowed from the slightly more obscure cultures of the ancient middle east: Elam and the Hurrians, in particular.

*Dagonic*: This is a bizarre pre-human language, remnants of which float around on isolated and moldy standing stones and other areas. Intriguingly, it appears to have originally been a underwater language. Few people on the surface can even make an attempt to learn it, due to the challenges of speech that an underwater language had to have overcome, and the language itself is only known from very scanty and fragmentary remains, making fluency all but impossible for even the most dedicated scholar.

_Roleplaying note_: Because of the difficulty in learning this language, it takes three skill points rather than one to do so. Also, for all intents and purposes, it is a written language only, not a spoken language, since there are no speakers that anyone knows of at all, and how to pronounce the language is anyone's guess. [/sblock]


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 1, 2010)

Wepwawet said:


> ...Elven: French. I think the stereotype is similar to french people and elves  ...




How does one say "We Surrender", in Elvish?


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 1, 2010)

Ixitxachitl - popping one's lips together, to simulate the ray-like maw of a stingray
     Kuo-toan - a bubbling language... just start saying Blip-dool-pool-p over and over and have fun with it
     Locathah - speaking klingon while gargling

Yes, my players are lucky that my online game is typed in a chat-room, instead of using voice chat.


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Draconic? That sounds like English but louder, and with growly sounds thrown in.




So they're American tourists?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Jul 2, 2010)

> How does one say "We Surrender", in Elvish?




_Laeli_. It's also, not coincidentally, the word for "Hello."


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Jul 3, 2010)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Dwarves really ought to sound like Icelanders, as that's as close to Old Norse as you're going to get, but no one ever seems to want to do that. (Of course, there probably aren't many gamers who speak Icelandic who don't live there!) Common, of course, sounds exactly like whatever form of English you happen to use normally.




Funny, a friend of mine was studying Old Icelandic and told me they had about 50 words for different types of axe strokes.  So that's incredibly appropriate.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jul 3, 2010)

Quite frankly it is usually the most stereotypical accents for the languages (Scottish for the Dwarves, Stupid for the Orcs, "hiss-y" for Draconic, effeminate for the Elves).

Though I will never live down one (bad) joke I made when a party member was trying to eavesdrop on conversation between my character (a heartless, chaotic dwarf) and the wizard that he was interrogating a prisoner with.   Long story short, the two of us were speaking in Dwarven (so the prisoner couldn't understand) and when the DM told the other player that she couldn't understand us, I just went "so all you hear is _rock, rock, grumble, grumble, STONE_"

So in my group, Dwarven is now reduced to random earth-related nouns.   As is *every other language.*   Elven is nature and magic related, Draconic is all about money and treasure, and etc.


----------



## jaccky (Jul 3, 2010)

hi
very interesting videos


----------



## Aries_Omega (Jul 10, 2010)

I have no "common" language in my campaign. Each human nation has it's own language and in some cases use the same or similar alphabet such as IRL with English and Spanish.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 16, 2010)

AO - I used to do the same thing - however after going back and re-reading my 1EAD&D stuff, I realized the concept was a "trade" language.  So in addition to each tribe, race, and in some cases, city states having their own language, I figure that a universal trade language was in order, but that other than commerce and diplomatic ventures it doesn't fit well in normal communication.

So by way of example we have an human man hitting on an elvish woman in common -

HM - Greetings party of the first part, I suggest we consummate a short term merger.

EF - Hostile human of opposite sex, please refrain from further verbal advance toward my person or else my family shall fulfill a blood feud upon you in retribution for an unwanted attempt of acquisition of my property.

HM - Visually stimulating elvish female person, I do not wish to offend you but am only requesting the short term sharing of biological fluids, however if you wish to propose a counter offer I am open to negotiations.

EF - Human male, I now understand your proposal and while you are not visually repulsive I do not think my presence in your domicile and/or piece of furniture designated for nocturnal biological refreshment would be mutually beneficial.

HM - Let me propose this counter offer, here are my assets (drops pants)

EF - After further review I think we can come to an agreement, let us proceed with this merger and then discuss options for morning nourishment, how do you prefer the construction of your poultry ova?

   Now - imagine everyone trying to use this for everyday chit chat....
Suddenly those language skill points seem much more lucrative.


----------

